# my ever burgeoning makeup collection!



## gretchygretch84 (Dec 30, 2006)

all of it lying on the table





pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









gel and liquid liners






pencil eyeliners






bases






MSFs






assorted face stuff






my lipsticks, one cargo l/g and lip liners -- can you tell I'm not a l/s gal?






lipgloss






e/s singles doubles and trios






e/s pallettes






my 15 pans


----------



## geeko (Dec 31, 2006)

amazing stuff u have.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Dec 31, 2006)

what a cool collection! i stared at the picture of the fluidlines for a couple minutes, wondering why one seemed so much bigger, before FINALLY realizing it had to be a different brand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




is that bright orange pigment acid orange? i've been lusting after that for so long!


----------



## gretchygretch84 (Dec 31, 2006)

Yep!  It is acid orange.  I just got it so I havent worn it out yet, just taken it for a test drive -- it's gorgeous!

and the bigger gel e/l is a stila smudgepot in copper


----------



## Amy_Atomic (Dec 31, 2006)

Lovely collection


----------



## AprilBomb (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice range of colors you've got there!  Props!


----------



## Kim. (Jan 3, 2007)

Very nice collection! What is this :






 CARGO lipgloss duo named? It's so pretty.


----------



## gretchygretch84 (Jan 7, 2007)

That duo is Waikiki


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 7, 2007)

whoa I love it!!  You have one MSF in particular that you've loved to death, is that Shimpagne?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 2, 2007)

Great collection.  Thanks for posting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I need the Cargo Waikiki now.


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 14, 2007)

gorgeousness...the eyeshadows and MSFs are making me drool, would u mind naming all the MSFs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




??


----------

